# Solved: Cannot burn to DVD+RW media on new DVD drive



## sonswen (Aug 2, 2004)

I just purchased a new Lite-On LH-20A1P DVDRW. I can read a DVD and I can write data to a CD RW but cannot burn data to a DVD+RW. It came with Nero 7 Essentials and suppose to have the latest firmware according to the tech at Lite-On support. I have tried many ways to get this to work, including advice from this site given to people with similar trouble. Could it be a defective drive? I would appreciate any help with is problem. Also, Can anyone recommend a DVDRW drive that burns DVD+RW and works? I included the Nero Error Log if that helps.

Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: -

NT-SPTI used
Nero Version: 7.10.1.0
Internal Version: 7, 10, 1, 0
(Nero Express)
Recorder: <LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1P> Version: KL0G - HA 1 TA 3 - 7.10.1.0
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : default (0) -> ATAPI, detected: ?
CD-ROM: <LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1P >Version: KL0G - HA 1 TA 3 - 7.10.1.0
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
CdRomPeripheral : LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1P atapi Port 0 ID 0 DMA: On 
CdRomPeripheral : TEAC CD-W552GB atapi Port 0 ID 1 DMA: On 
DiskPeripheral : WDC WD1600JD-75HBB0 atapi Port 1 ID 0 DMA: On

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1P D: CdRom3
TEAC CD-W552GB E: CdRom1
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 1022MB (1046620kB)
Free physical memory: 508MB (520908kB)
Memory in use : 50 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0)

16.8.2007
ISO compilation
2:03:49 PM	#1 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 424
LockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL

2:03:49 PM	#2 Text 0 File Isodoc.cpp, Line 6666
Iso document burn settings
------------------------------------------
Determine maximum speed : FALSE
Simulate : FALSE
Write : TRUE
Finalize CD : FALSE
Multisession : TRUE
Multisession type: : Start multisession
Burning mode : DAO
Mode : 1
ISO Level : 1 (Max. of 11 = 8 + 3 char)
Character set : ISO 9660
Joliet : TRUE
Allow pathdepth more than 8 directories : TRUE
Allow more than 255 characters in path : TRUE
Write ISO9660 ;1 file extensions : TRUE

2:03:49 PM	#3 ISO9660GEN -11 File Geniso.cpp, Line 3343
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

2:03:49 PM	#4 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3508
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using DVD media

2:03:50 PM	#5 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 307
Last possible write address on media: 2295103 (510:01.28, 4482MB)
Last address to be written: 607 ( 0:08.07, 1MB)

2:03:50 PM	#6 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 319
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

2:03:50 PM	#7 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2972
Recorder: LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1P, Media type: DVD+RW
Disc Manufacturer ID: SONY, Media Type ID: S11, Product revision number: 0
Disc Application Code: 0, Extended Information Indicators: 1

2:03:50 PM	#8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 493
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

2:03:50 PM	#9 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 793
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 ()
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 608 (608) = #608/0:8.8
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/ required
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 608 blocks [D: LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1P]
--------------------------------------------------------------

2:03:50 PM	#10 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 995
Prepare [D: LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1P] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc not fixated
Tracks 1 to 1: Idx 0 Idx 1 Next Trk
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 0 1245184, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
___Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_____Size_|______NWA_|_RecDep__________
0 | lead-in | 0 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 0 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x41 | 608 | 0 | 0x00
608 | lead-out | 1 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00

2:03:50 PM	#11 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 215
SPTILockVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_LOCK_VOLUME

2:03:50 PM	#12 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4294
Caching options: cache CDRom or Network-Yes, small files-Yes (<64KB)

2:03:50 PM	#13 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1762
Caching of files started

2:03:50 PM	#14 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4413
Cache writing successful.

2:03:50 PM	#15 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1762
Caching of files completed

2:03:50 PM	#16 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1762
Burn process started at 2.4x (3,324 KB/s)

2:03:50 PM	#17 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2721
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

2:03:50 PM	#18 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 9872
---- Disc Structure: Physical Format Information (00h) ----
Media Type: 0, Layer: 0, Address: 0 (0 h), AGID: 0; Length: 2050
Book Type: DVD+RW (9), Part Version: 1.1x (2)
Disc Size: 120 mm, Maximum Rate: <not specified> (F h)
Number of Layers: 1, Track Path: Parallel Track Path (PTP), Layer Type: re-writable
Linear Density: 0,267 um/bit, Track Density: 0,74 um/track
Starting Physical Sector Number of Data Area: 30000 h (DVD-ROM, DVD-R/-RW, DVD+R/+RW)
End Sector Number in Layer 0: 0 h (LBN: FFFD0000 h, 4193920 MB)
Data in Burst Cutting Area (BCA) does not exist
Disc Application Code: 0 / 0 h
Extended Information indicators: 1 h
Disc Manufacturer ID: SONY....
Media type ID: S11
Product revision number: 0
Number of Physical format information bytes in use in ADIP up to byte 63: 57
Media Specific [16..63]:
00 00 01 53 4F 4E 59 00 - 00 00 00 53 31 31 00 39 ...SONY....S11.9
23 00 B4 72 68 02 24 00 - AE 75 58 02 28 00 B2 73 #..rh.$..uX.(..s
62 02 24 04 12 10 E0 10 - F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 b.$.............

2:03:50 PM	#19 SPTI -1046 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 179
CdRom3: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1046)
Sense Key: 0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
Sense Code: 0x30
Sense Qual: 0x05
CDB Data: 0xDF 00 0F 02 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Sense Area: 0x70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 30 05

2:03:50 PM	#20 Text 0 File DVDR.cpp, Line 7098
Drive: LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1P 
Book Type request [LO], rev 3: DVD-ROM
Changing the Book Type was finished successfully, return code 0, Mode 2 return code -1046

2:03:50 PM	#21 CDR -1211 File DVDR.cpp, Line 6460
Book Type set to: DVD-ROM

2:03:50 PM	#22 Phase 98 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1762
Start formatting disc before burning

2:04:11 PM	#23 SPTI -1176 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 179
CdRom3: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1176)
Sense Key: 0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
Sense Code: 0x72
Sense Qual: 0x00
CDB Data: 0x00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Sense Area: 0x71 00 03 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 72

2:04:11 PM	#24 Phase 101 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1762
Formatting disc failed

2:04:11 PM	#25 Text 0 File DVDPlusRW.cpp, Line 675
Start write address at LBA 0
DVD high compatibility mode: Yes

2:04:11 PM	#26 CDR -1176 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1752
Session fixation error
D: LITE-ON DVDRW LH-20A1P

2:04:11 PM	#27 TRANSFER -27 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1752
Could not perform start of Disc-at-once

2:04:12 PM	#28 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 269
Pipe memory size 83836800

2:04:12 PM	#29 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1762
Burn process failed at 2.4x (3,324 KB/s)

2:04:12 PM	#30 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 261
SPTIDismountVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_DISMOUNT_VOLUME

2:04:14 PM	#31 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 11185
DriveLocker: UnLockVolume completed

2:04:14 PM	#32 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 424
UnLockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL

Existing drivers:

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Try turning off Multi-session, uncheck the box 'Allow files to be added later'.

BTW, what kind of files are you trying to burn?


----------



## sonswen (Aug 2, 2004)

Unchecked "allow files to be added later" and got same result. I am trying to back up some of my data files from Microsoft Word.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

When you start the project are you choosing data disc? Post the log after you unchecked multi-session so I can see if any error messages changed.


----------



## sonswen (Aug 2, 2004)

Yes, I chose data for DVD. I also tried two different brands of DVD+RW media; Legacy and Sony. Also tried using Cyberlink software in place of Nero. I am going to return this drive. I've spent too much time and agravation with it. It should not be this much trouble to burn a DVD. Thank you so much for your help I really appreciate it.


----------

